# Schwinn fastback colors?



## 1937Zenith (Apr 24, 2022)

What colors was the 5 speed fastback available in? Was it ever produced in white?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 24, 2022)

Lets see, off the top of my head they were Coppertone, Sky Blue, Violet, Black, Campus Green, Lemon, Red, Orange. Never seen one in White. But you can go thru the Catalogs and check. 






						SCHWINN CATALOG SCANS – My CMS
					






					waterfordbikes.com


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 24, 2022)

1937Zenith said:


> What colors was the 5 speed fastback available in? Was it ever produced in white?



I just seen that one on offer up … Repaint and bad guard decal for sure …


----------



## 1937Zenith (Apr 24, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> I just seen that one on offer up … Repaint and bad guard decal for sure …



Hahahaha thanks man yeah I saw it and wasn’t sure. Have never educated myself on the fast backs


----------



## Robert Troub (Apr 24, 2022)

1937Zenith said:


> What colors was the 5 speed fastback available in? Was it ever produced in white?



No


----------



## nick tures (Apr 24, 2022)

that was still a good deal though


----------



## Kramai88 (Apr 24, 2022)

I saw it too. Knew the white was repaint but it was a good deal.


----------



## schwinnray (Apr 25, 2022)

sunset orange and opague red


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 25, 2022)

Offer up is a 26”er as well, No Fastback


----------



## ADKBIKES (Apr 25, 2022)

there was a white Stardust , the girls fastback


----------

